# Wingnut Wings is No More....



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2020)

....or so it seems! 
Anyone know what happened, is it these troubling times or something unrelated?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2020)

The Modelling News: Sad news from New Zealand - Wingnut Wings has temporarily closed its doors...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cheers buddy! 👍🏻


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2020)

I have to have faith that Peter Jackson will bring them back after this all blows over...now for a pint at the Winchester...by myself

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 17, 2020)

The company is based in New Zealand which has implemented what is arguably the most aggressive and complete lockdown of any country in the world in the face of the current pandemic.

There is nothing on the website which implies that the company is shutting up for good, and frankly the repetition of unfounded rumours on the linked modelling news site is not helpful.

I doubt that Wingnut Wings can carry on any sort of business at the moment, in simple terms staff members will not be allowed to work, similar to some companies here in the UK (like Sovereign Hobbies). *Going to work to manufacture or despatch plastic models does not qualify someone as an essential or key worker*. This does not mean that they will permanently close, it just means that there will be a hiatus in their operations until some of the strictest elements of NZ's lockdowns are lifted.

I'm guessing some of the guys based in the US have no idea how strict some of the lockdowns around the world are, and NZ's is one of, if not the, strictest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2020)

Sad news indeed | iModeler

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2020)

Bummer...


----------



## stona (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep, that does seem permanent,
Sad indeed for those who built those kits, which were by all accounts excellent.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2020)

That stinks


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2020)

Sad way to go out.....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2020)

Very sad indeed, especially for the dedicated staff there.
I wonder who has acquired the moulds, and who will produce the kits, including, I hope, the Lancaster ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2020)

Admittedly, I know sweet 🤬 all about the business and what caused this sad situation, but I hope that Peter Jackson buys them....


----------



## Totalize (Apr 19, 2020)

Terry, 

If I were to speculate I would think someone in china would acquire the molds. Remember some years ago there were those guys that wanted to produce 1/32B-25 Mitchell's and other WW2 bombers but they couldn't make a go of it and they had to sell to HK Models? I hope a good company acquires the molds like say a Great Wall Hobby or Tamiya.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2020)

I like that idea. Tamiya should scale it down and issue a new-tooled 1/48 Lanc.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2020)

They probably will - the week after I finish correcting and detailing my 40+ year old Tamiya Lanc !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just on another site and this was posted. Not sure if its new or not...Wingnut Wings - News


----------



## at6 (Apr 23, 2020)

Airframes said:


> They probably will - the week after I finish correcting and detailing my 40+ year old Tamiya Lanc !!


I hate to tell you this, That kit has been around for well over 50 years. They were sold at Kmart for $5.00 retail price in 1964.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2020)

What it means is that second hand WNW kits will soar in price, making them even more exclusive.


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 23, 2020)

Well, if they’re going to sell molds, how about we all chip in and buy it ourselves? Certainly there are those here who know enough to run a company?

To quote Shaggy, “It’s just so crazy, it might work.”


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2020)

AT6, the Tamiya 1/48th scale Lancaster was first released in 1975. I bought one in 1978, at around £25 - a lot of money, even then.
The kit has since been up-dated, with some new parts, such as different tail turret, canopy etc, but is still inaccurate in some areas, and over-priced for what it is, by today's standards.
Now, Revell released a 1/72nd scale Lanc around 1984 /65, in two versions, bomber and 'Dam Buster', which would have been around £5 in the USA. Built one of each back then.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2021)

Interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just noticed it as well....🤨🤔


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2021)

Selling off stock?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2021)

...and in other news... This goes some way to explain inactivity within The Vintage Aviator/WNW and other Jackson enterprises.

Peter Jackson and the Airplane Thief | Vanity Fair 

I have been told that the other side to this story is worth considering, but this makes for intriguing reading.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

